# Photo Editing



## smoky10 (Sep 18, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago my computer died and I lost everything including my photo editing programs and I need a new one. I know this has been asked many times but what is the best free download I can get? Thanks for your help.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 18, 2007)

It depends on how complicated you want it.  Picasa is pretty easy but not very powerful.  GIMP is very powerful but a lot harder to learn than Picasa.  Both are free.


----------



## gketell (Sep 19, 2007)

For windows I would add the resizer powertoy from microsoft (hopefully someone can post its real name).

Now, if you want to talk Mac, let me know.

GK


----------



## smoky10 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have heard of both but, believe me, I need a simple one so I will download Picasa.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />For windows I would add the resizer powertoy from microsoft (hopefully someone can post its real name).
> 
> Now, if you want to talk Mac, let me know.
> ...



The MS image resizer is only available for XP, not Vista.


----------

